# Fishing Cart



## Thad (Jul 4, 2014)

After this week, I must have a beach fishing cart! Can some of yawl tell me what you like in a cart and why? If you were to get a new cart, what would you get?

Thanks
Thad


----------



## MJCommando (Jul 4, 2014)

Harbor Freight sells some carts cheap.  I've been thinking of building one myself out of a HF ATV cargo rack and some HF axles and larger tires.  I'd just fab the handle and axle mounts.  I think using the HF %25 off coupons you could build a nice beach cart for about $50 or so.  Some welding would be involved though. 

I built a roof rack for a Jeep outta 2 of those ATV racks.   Take one, add some axles and fat tires, add some rod holders and you're set.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 4, 2014)

Might make ya one out of PVC...that's what I did! Had about $40 in it. I used 3/4" but 1" would be a little better.

This is the only picture I have.


----------



## tattooedfisherman (Jul 5, 2014)

I bought one of the green expanded metal ones from home depot. They work great until you put it on soft sand, once that happens you will burn less calories picking up the cart vs dragging the sucker.


----------



## MadFish12 (Jul 5, 2014)

This website has a couple of DIY options:  http://cartmakers.com/


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

I bought one of these: 


http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg;-heavy-duty-dump-cart-1400-lb-capacity


It's not meant to be used specifically for a fishing cart though. I figured with this and some slight modifications and additions, I will have a 3 in 1 yard cart with dump/beachcart/fishing cart.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2014)

Made this'n. Gonna use fat plastic tires rather than these pnuematic ones, in November. These are good on piers, not so much on sand.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 8, 2014)

Sweet!

The only thing I would add would be a couple of rod holders. Its still a lot better than what I use though. It sure beats the heck out of carrying everything.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The only thing I would add would be a couple of rod holders. Its still a lot better than what I use though. It sure beats the heck out of carrying everything.



Thanks
Gonna do several mods to it.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jul 8, 2014)

You can spend a whole lotta time coming up with some sweet design on your own, but I would strongly recommend this one:  

http://www.basspro.com/Angler&39;s-FishNMate-Cart/product/10209974/

They are pricey, but if you watch ebay, craigslist, and a few of the local sporting good stores, you can get a deal on one.  I found a great deal on a Black Friday at Strike Zone in Jville.  I have the big boy.  Wish they made a bigger one.  I went down to Jville Beach pier a couple of weeks ago and was pretty surprised with some of the mods that the guys had put on them.  I'd like to get the balloon tires, but I only have to pull the thing over a 30 yd piece of soft sand before it gets hard again.  If you want to get serious about pier and surf fishing, a cart is a must...


----------



## Scott R (Jul 8, 2014)

Whatever you decide to get or make I HIGHLY recommend using this type of wheel/tire.  They make it 100 times easier to pull across any type of loose sand.  

Well worth the money.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

Silver Bullet said:


> You can spend a whole lotta time coming up with some sweet design on your own, but I would strongly recommend this one:
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Angler&39;s-FishNMate-Cart/product/10209974/
> 
> They are pricey, but if you watch ebay, craigslist, and a few of the local sporting good stores, you can get a deal on one.  I found a great deal on a Black Friday at Strike Zone in Jville.  I have the big boy.  Wish they made a bigger one.  I went down to Jville Beach pier a couple of weeks ago and was pretty surprised with some of the mods that the guys had put on them.  I'd like to get the balloon tires, but I only have to pull the thing over a 30 yd piece of soft sand before it gets hard again.  If you want to get serious about pier and surf fishing, a cart is a must...



This is the one I use, often pulling it over a mile up the beach. Really soft deep sand is a bit aggravating, but it pulls easy on the normal packed sand below high-tide line. Holds a good-sized cooler and everything else you need. The one I use has a liner- that makes a lot of difference, keeps stuff from falling out.


----------



## MURFF (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm from the school you get what you pay for. So I picked the API, Reels on Wheels, from "Carts on the go" online for 189.99. (Way cheaper than Bass Pro) If you measure out all the aluminum in this cart, plus the welding and bending. There is no way to build it yourself cheaper, unless you have a welding shop. I put the diamond plate bottom in myself. And I love it, it carries everything I need plus all my rods I need too. I have the liner and the bucket holder coming today.


----------



## BBaker (Jul 9, 2014)

Fish n mate. A lot of carts work one or two years but don't last. Only way to go if you have the funds


----------



## MURFF (Jul 10, 2014)

Bucket holder and liner came in yesterday. Everything is solid as a rock and ready to roll. Ready for SSI next week. I don't even care if the fish are biting or not......at least it's not Stone Mountain!


----------



## pmick19 (Jul 10, 2014)

I use one of the garden carts from lowes I was going to build my own but decided just to save the time and effort. Ended up paying 100 for it but i love it. It will hold two coolers, chairs, rods, and rod holders no problem. Its a breeze to pull on the hard pack but it is a pain pulling through the soft stuff. If you're looking for a lazy way out like i was its probably the best bet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Not as purty as some of yall's, but it will beat carrying everything. 

It will tote an ice chest, beach chairs (3), 10x10 canopy (2 if necessary) beach towels, 3 rods and tackle, an umbrella, and odds and ends.

 AND.....everything beach/fishing related will come off (by hand/finger) and it will be put to work around here on 11 acres earning it's keep. Just gotta paint my pvc team colors!

I will find out how well it rolls next week!


----------

